# Almost 15 weeks and less than 20 pounds



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I posted this in Neo's dedicated thread but I guess I might have more chances with starting a new one. 

Neo will be 15 weeks this Friday and got parvo 2 weeks ago so he is still recovering but he weights a bit less than 20 pounds (9 kg) 

He is on Royal Canin Gi25 and getting 200g per day (about 2 cups) and his stool finally got firmer 2 days ago (after 3 weeks of loose stool) 

I am worried that I am underfeeding him...

His father is 38 kg and mother 35 kg

Thanks for any input


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Recent pictures


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

A top down view of him standing up so we can see his waist would help but from what I can see right now he looks fine


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply 

Here is a pic, not top quality I know but low light and Crapy phone picture 

Hope it will do the job


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

My sweet boy lux will be 14 weeks tomorrow and he's a solid 28 pounds right now. He also battled parvo and since his recovery he's slowly gaining his weight. 

I feed Purinas large breed puppy lamb and rice formula and I also give him supplements and every other day wet food.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Feed him 3 cups. I feed 3 times a day 1cup plus tablespoon canned mixed in.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

at 19 weeks he is 42 pounds ... So technically he doubled his weight in 4 weeks


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

5 months old now still same weight 42 pounds...

He didn't gain weight during the last 3 weeks, but he is healthy overall so I won't sweat over it


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

just a quick update 7.5 months old and he is now a 59 pounds. 

Looks like he will be on the light side


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been wondering if/when Ruger will put on some pounds - he's 11 weeks today and weighs roughly 11lbs. He put on about 4lb in 2 weeks, but wasn't eating much of his food. Now that we've been feeding him boiled chicken & rice per the vet, due to some GI issues he seemed to be having over the weekend, he's eating much more voraciously, and a minimum of 3 cups. He goes back to the vet this weekend for his next round of shots, fingers crossed he's putting some weight on, and that his GI stuff is resolved - especially because they have him marked as underweight in their records too. 

I know they're all different - Maybe he just hasn't had a growth spurt yet!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ChouMaKen said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Here is a pic, not top quality I know but low light and Crapy phone picture
> 
> Hope it will do the job


He looks a little too thin too me. Maybe add a quarter cup a day?


----------

